# Motorhome Hire



## Chubster (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi all...

Looking to come over next year on a fact finding mission. Has anyone already over got any Motorhome companies they can reccomend ?

I realise I could book here but as always the prices seem inflated and would rather book locally once Im there

Cheers


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

Chubster said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Looking to come over next year on a fact finding mission. Has anyone already over got any Motorhome companies they can reccomend ?
> 
> ...


Where will you be starting your trip, eastern Canada, western Canada or?. and how much of the country do you want to cover in your trip? Once you establish that, finding RV rental companies on line should be easy, and then you can compare costs, and see whether its best to book there or here, but if you wait until you are here, you may not find any available, especially if you are coming durring the summer season, and remember, its not just how long you rent for, but where you are picking up, and where you are dropping off, ie: it will cost less to pickup and return to the same place than to return to a different city, also, what size RV are renting, and for how long etc etc. Also, where will you be parking over night, if you don't have a reservation in a campsite, you might find them full, and campsites with RV hookups aren't cheap! and can be booked up months in advance. Some stores, like WalMart will let you park in their parking lots overnight, however, how safe that is will depend on the area. Your best friend for info on RV ing in Canada, and for prices etc is Goggle or Yahoo.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Chubster said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Looking to come over next year on a fact finding mission. Has anyone already over got any Motorhome companies they can reccomend ?
> 
> ...


Last August my aunt and uncle from NZ, arrived in Vancouver and rented a small camper van,(smaller than an motorhome) and it cost them almost $6000 for one month, incl taxes, insurance and extra mileage charges, they put on almost 2000km, and all they did was travel around BC/Vancouver Island. Plus they spent an additional $800 on campsites and about $350 in gas, ( gas prices are up alot since then, and will be higher by next year). So I hope you have deep pockets.


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

I've seen a lot of Cruise Canada RVs on the highways over the years, so they seem like a popular company to go with. Cruise Canada RV Rentals and Sales - The Official Site


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I would recommend Fraserway RV. They have branches in Vancouver, Calgary, Edmonton, Whitehorse & halifax. They will also rent Truck Campers & pickups which enable you to go into more remote areas if you wish.


----------



## dave5282 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi,
We are going to Canda in May, we looked at motorhome rental initially due to the fact we are travelling with two small kids, but it actually worked out about half the price to stay in hotels and hire a SUV instead.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

dave5282 said:


> Hi,
> We are going to Canda in May, we looked at motorhome rental initially due to the fact we are travelling with two small kids, but it actually worked out about half the price to stay in hotels and hire a SUV instead.


Just don't make the typical tourist mistake of leaving things in the vehicle overnight, because they may be gone in the morning. Of course depending on where you park, things can be stolen at anytime of day. And it doesn't matter where you are staying , because it can happen anywhere. Never leave your passports, money etc in the vehicle.


----------

